# this is how Gadget plays cards



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I had to take these pics


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Gadget is just sooo sweet!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awwwww sleeping chi! :love5: awww


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

aww wrap him up in the blanket and give him a BIG :shock: cuddle....
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

LOL! He says, "This is boring, boring, boring".


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Was it poker? I think he's just bluffing.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Awake or asleep, he's an absolute cutie pie.


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

How cute!


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

He is so adorable!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i don't get the title :? but the pics are soo cute  

kisses nat


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

lol me and you both Nat

but who cares i am glad ive had my gadget fix :lol:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

whatta cute baby!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

My mom Amanda and I were sitting at the table playin cards and Gadget had to be there right next to me with his new blanket.... He fell fast asleep while we played cards. 

Nope it wasn't poker it was Phase 10. It is so fun it is addicting...


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadget gets cuter every time I see him!! I have heard of Phase 10? but have never played it before. Actually, I'm a terrrible card player!! :roll:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

sjc, It is very fun.. and no matter if you are terrible at cards or good at cards you can have a blast playing it...


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Gadget reacts to cards the same way I do LOL...He is so sweet as always.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Who could not love Gadget's face Card shark or not :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

Little Gadget sure knows how to nap. Love his little face :love4:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw sleepy head! i love playing cards but no one ever plays with me. especially when chiwi is around she tries to eat everyone's cards.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

ahhhhhh how sweet!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

He is up to something again. I just know it.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

He has such a good poker face!! So adorable!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Talk about bluffing.  He is adorable.

Leslie


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

He's so cute!


----------

